# I think my chicken has sour crop with bloody poo



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

I noticed one of my silkies were laying down. I picked her up and water just poured out of her mouth. Her crop was huge. I took her in googled and i found to massage her crop downward and give some apple cider vinager. She threw up alot more water and it was stinky. I think most of it is out it is alot smaller now. I gave about 1 cc of acv and1cc of water and massaged it down in her crop. I am in the process of treating cocci. She pooed and it is bloody. I dont understand??? I seperated her and withdrawled food and water. Am i doing everything ok. What made her sick? Is it contagious.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you're doing the right thing treating her for cocci. I don't know about sour crop. Is her crop empty? Will she eat some wet mash?

I don't think what she has is contagious. But I would have her separate so you can keep track of what goes in and what goes out.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I think you're doing the right thing treating her for cocci. I don't know about sour crop. Is her crop empty? Will she eat some wet mash?
> 
> I don't think what she has is contagious. But I would have her separate so you can keep track of what goes in and what goes out.


She wont eat anything for me. I just keep giving her water


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Try the wet mash. See if you can schmear some on the sides of her beak so she can taste it. I use a tube. I get foley catheters (for men) and they work real well with a syringe attached.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Try the wet mash. See if you can schmear some on the sides of her beak so she can taste it. I use a tube. I get foley catheters (for men) and they work real well with a syringe attached.


Im just really confused i read somewhere if they have sourcrop to withdrawl all food. It just gets contaminated. Should i still try to feed her? Her crop keeps filling with gas i massage it and it comes out.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know. Maybe someone else has experience with sour crop. She has to eat to have energy to fight whatever she has. If her crop is not emptying into her , and you feel no blockage in her crop, a blockage may be further along where you can't get to. Sour crop is a side effect not a primary illness. It's because something is wrong somewhere. It's probably not going to go away until the illness or blockage is fixed.

Have you ever wormed your chickens? 

In a pinch, I've used aquarium tubing and a syringe. You just have to get to the back of their throat. I've used ensure. 
She needs to get her cocci med in .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll contact someone with some experience.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I don't know. Maybe someone else has experience with sour crop. She has to eat to have energy to fight whatever she has. If her crop is not emptying into her , and you feel no blockage in her crop, a blockage may be further along where you can't get to. Sour crop is a side effect not a primary illness. It's because something is wrong somewhere. It's probably not going to go away until the illness or blockage is fixed.
> 
> Have you ever wormed your chickens?
> 
> ...


I give her some water with the cocci med in it. Her poo is much less bloody. I offered her food again and she didnt take it. She still has bad gas in the crop.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

michaelajaneeliz said:


> She wont eat anything for me. I just keep giving her water


To treat sour crop, withhold food for 24 hrs. All the fluid she wants is ok. After 24 hours, try her with small amounts of wet mash, scrambled egg etc. Keep doing the massage thing 2-3 x day, stroking downwards to move things along. As for bloody poop - not sure, maybe worms? 
A huge infestation of worms can cause sour crop - how old is she?
If she has been eating long stringy grass that can cause sour crop too.
www.thehappychickencoop.com/sour-crop/


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

A chicken with a huge infestation of worms will have been too sick to eat or drink, lethargic and at death's door.
Sour crop is caused by a fungus and smells bad, sometimes like sour milk. Treatment is fluconazole or nystatin orally. 
https://www.revivalanimal.com/product/fish-flucon/all-pet-supplies-medications-bird-fish-antibiotics
Give one tablet orally once a day for 5-7 days.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> A chicken with a huge infestation of worms will have been too sick to eat or drink, lethargic and at death's door.
> Sour crop is caused by a fungus and smells bad, sometimes like sour milk. Treatment is fluconazole or nystatin orally.
> https://www.revivalanimal.com/product/fish-flucon/all-pet-supplies-medications-bird-fish-antibiotics
> Give one tablet orally once a day for 5-7 days.


Where can you find nystatin? I will have to order the fish antibotics. I woke up every few hours and made sure she got some water in. She is holding her head up a little better. She only did one bloody poo lastnight. At about 4 i will fix her some scrambled eggs that will be 24 hours. How do you worm the entire flock?


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

(Just read nystatin is prescription only)


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

michaelajaneeliz said:


> (Just read nystatin is prescription only)


https://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/cage-bird-items/meds-supplements/664-medistatin-powder


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

michaelajaneeliz said:


> Where can you find nystatin? I will have to order the fish antibotics. I woke up every few hours and made sure she got some water in. She is holding her head up a little better. She only did one bloody poo lastnight. At about 4 i will fix her some scrambled eggs that will be 24 hours. How do you worm the entire flock?


Look in the aquarium section of petsmart etc. They have lots of meds for fish with fungus or yeast. Pedialyte is fine. I have Nystatin powder . PM me your address and I can send you some. Other wise look under the fish stuff .


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Look in the aquarium section of petsmart etc. They have lots of meds for fish with fungus or yeast. Pedialyte is fine. I have Nystatin powder . PM me your address and I can send you some. Other wise look under the fish stuff .


Do you think this would work?


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

I found both of these


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Considering they don't make Nystatin for birds, I would try it. Check the ingredients for toxic stuff. The stuff I have is for oral use.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Considering they don't make Nystatin for birds, I would try it. Check the ingredients for toxic stuff. The stuff I have is for oral use.


I looked and the only ingredient is nystatin. But it says for external use only? How much should i give her?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

michaelajaneeliz said:


> I looked and the only ingredient is nystatin. But it says for external use only? How much should i give her?


Cream - 1.36 ml per pound twice a day for 10-14 days.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Look in the aquarium section of petsmart etc. They have lots of meds for fish with fungus or yeast. Pedialyte is fine. I have Nystatin powder . PM me your address and I can send you some. Other wise look under the fish stuff .


Last time I checked they didn't have anything one could use on chickens.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

casportpony said:


> Cream - 1.36 ml per pound twice a day for 10-14 days.


I gave her half of 1.46ml of the cream to start with in some water


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If the cocci situation is treated, it's possible the sour crop will get better too. But I think the Nystatin cream is the way to go.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> If the cocci situation is treated, it's possible the sour crop will get better too. But I think the Nystatin cream is the way to go.


She just got the full 1.46ml of the cream along with pedilyte and corrid water. She ate a little but i feel like she is worse I have to keep waking her up. She is standing but she tucks her little head in her wing. Maybe hopefully she will get better. What should i use for wormer. Since she has bloody poo


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You dont need a wormer for cocci infection. Corid isnt going to treat the cocci you're dealing with. She needs a sulfa drug such as sulmet, sulfadimethoxine or SMZ-TMP.
You can only get sulmet or sulfadimethoxine by prescription from a vet or a vet might have some. You can order SMZ-TMP without a script:
https://www.revivalanimal.com/product/bird-sulfa/all-pet-supplies-medications-bird-fish-antibiotics


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> You dont need a wormer for cocci infection. Corid isnt going to treat the cocci you're dealing with. She needs a sulfa drug such as sulmet, sulfadimethoxine or SMZ-TMP.
> You can only get sulmet or sulfadimethoxine by prescription from a vet or a vet might have some. You can order SMZ-TMP without a script:
> https://www.revivalanimal.com/product/bird-sulfa/all-pet-supplies-medications-bird-fish-antibiotics


Ok i will order the smz. I think the cream made her worse im not going to give it to her anymore. She is so sleepy. I gave her some pedilyte and mashed up food in a syringe she drinked a little from her bowl. Last night she ate agood bit of egg. I thought it would make her feel a little better but i think i need to get the cream out of her system. Should i stop corid treatment?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg, you can't get those sulfadimethoxine packets in Tractor supply anymore?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Dawg, you can't get those sulfadimethoxine packets in Tractor supply anymore?


Unfortunately TSC pulled all sulfa products. I used to buy sulmet there on occasion, no more.
Now as far as respiratory diseases in poultry (off label products,) our local TSC has a good supply of tylan 50 and 200 injectables, lincomycin, liquamycin, penicillin g procaine, penicillin, spectinomycin...all injectables.


----------

